# Meet Chrome :]



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

shes buetiful


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He but thank you haha


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a beautiful, sweet boy! That abcess must have been horrible for him to live with!!! He's_ so_ fortunate he's with you and being cared for. If you need to "train him up and sell him", I hope it will be to a good loving home


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah the lady I got him from had him for a month and never called a vet so we really don't know how long he had it either. He is definitely happier and perkier with it healing up though and the swelling is 90% gone :]. I really hope he works out I already love him but if I do I will definitely be picky. I think Shotgun was more interested in him then he was of any of them haha.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Hes a cutie!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they were going to throw HIM away? he's lovely!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Your horse is beautiful


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys  
Tiny- yupp they were and the lady who took him in didn't really want him either as ger time was consumed with her new filly. So i feel blessed .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Worked with him some and he definitely has personality haha. Likes to touch everything and be right by you. Definitely working on personal space and patience. Saddled him up and he did great currently he is tied to the trailer for some patience work and not liking it lol. I'll update later about how he rides.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

gorgeous I love his headset


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks . So rode him today he looves trail haha but is more lazy/arena sour when inside the yard. So took a ton of disengaging the hind quarters and encouragement to get a trot out of him haha. He definitely has been hit and beat on but he is extremely smart and catches on quickly. I will have to figure out how to post these pictures from today but will have to wait till i can get a computer. I didn't push him too hard as he needs his feet done so mainly walking, circles, shoulder control and little bit of trotting.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Handsome looking dude!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I think so too


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

glad you got him. He is cute.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Me too he is not nearly as pushy and worried seeming now that he is figuring out his ear isn't hurting. I do feel lucky with him.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Take your time w/him. He's been through a lot & also needs to heal.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh i am and to be honest his ear doesn't bother him I can squeeze it and rub him all over his ears/face/body. He has had training thats for sure he has zero problems being saddled/ridden I think he just hasn't been asked for work as he is an absolute angel zero worry on the trail. He just doesn't know what circles are and minimally understands to step over from leg pressure. 
Yesterday was really just a push all the buttons and see where he is at which he did great.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

"One man's trash is another man's treasure" 
I am in love with him! What a handsome little devil!...and he looks like he knows it!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh yeah he does haha. The mare next to him has a black mare next to her that used to be her absolute bestie but since chrome showed up shotgun hasnt left his side haha.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Finally got a hold of the farrier to do his feet yesterday. I was expecting a little acting up but he really was very good. Tried to pull his hind right away but after finishing up my farrier checked his shoulders and hips and found he was out. So after putting him back in he was absolutely perfect and his feet look so much better. He will be going with my trainers mare to a barrel race next weekend just to start getting him out used to everything and standing at the trailer.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Finally got a hold of the farrier to do his feet yesterday. I was expecting a little acting up but he really was very good. Tried to pull his hind right away but after finishing up my farrier checked his shoulders and hips and found he was out. So after putting him back in he was absolutely perfect and his feet look so much better. He will be going with my trainers mare to a barrel race next weekend just to start getting him out used to everything and standing at the trailer.


Might sound a bit thick, BUT what do you mean by "checked his shoulders and hips and found he was out" and how did he put him back in?
New to horse owning and learning all the lingo


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well you run your fingers with pressure down the hips/shoulders /back and i wouldnt recommend trying to do it yourself but my farrier knows how to put him back in. Its hard to explain.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Just like with people a horse can be out in his hips, shoulders,back etc. My farrier knows how to check for this and put them back.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome! I'm quite partial to pallys of course. ;-)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha yes he is


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

so here are some new pictures of Mr.handsome. You can definitely see his big ol belly better here. These show his first time I saddled him and really messed with him. It also shows a recent picture of his ear. We did get more puss out last night however we think we got it all out and are still giving him his medicine. In the last picture you can see the difference in where his eyes are. The one on the right is lower and almost seems like it was smashed in, this leads us to believe that at one point he was either kicked in the head or someone severely beat him in the head(less likely as I can touch him all over and even with the ear problem he isn't as head shy as that would probably make him.)


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Handsome. 

He almost looks like he's a palomino roan! But it's a bit hard to tell from these pictures.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea it does haha but nope he is just has a splotchy lookin winter coat from not the best care. I think he will be one that has a real light color during the winter and a brighter color during the summer since he is so dark in certain areas though.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

In some of the pictures, it just looks like his head and legs are darker than his body. 

Either way, he's a looker. Glad he found his way to a nice, loving home!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like he has some Welsh in him. Cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

That is possible he is close to 15 hands (havent gotten to actually stick him). He has very lofty movements my trainer loves his movement and says he almost floats in his back end. Hopefully he will like barrel racing if not I wouldn't doubt he'd be an amazing all day trail horse or maybe even a cute little english pony haha.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

enh817 said:


> In some of the pictures, it just looks like his head and legs are darker than his body.
> 
> Either way, he's a looker. Glad he found his way to a nice, loving home!


 Yeah they are he started to shed out when we had the hot spell so he shed out to a darker coat in some areas but then it started getting cold again so he is looking a bit goofy partially shed haha. Thank you :] He is very nosey if I am in reach he likes to touch his muzzle to my chest or face and will stay there and just breath. Loves his muzzle to be played with too haha. He does need work with riding but he is only probably at most a late 4yr old with a sketchy past so we will work through it.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

So handsome. I love his face


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Me too I he is so expressive haha. His different eye definitely adds character.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

More pictures later today. So spent 2 hours with my boy today. My trainer was out of town and i forgot my bridle was in her trailer which is locked so instead of riding i just did a bunch of ground work stuff, let him out in the back to play and hung out with him after cleaning his pen. We worked on lunging, some shoulder/hip control stuff and staying out of my space. Also worked on him getting used to ropes being swung around his feet and letting me mess with his ear more without freaking out. After that i let him out back to play a little and he definitely is a floaty mover. He is very smart and will follow me around a little now without me having a leadrope, all I do is call his name touch his cheek and he will turn and follow. Then we spent about an hour just relaxing and hanging out. He was fascinated by my phone and the mini thats out there and was sniffing and touching my hands,cheek, hat,boots anything he could touch haha. Also will be getting a sheath cleaning on sunday as it is not so nice i managed to get a large ball of dead skin and probably pee etc off him and even dropped with no hesitation but I didnt want to try and do it myself in case he did end up freaking out. So when my mom brings the laptop home I will post the pics of today.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So here are todays pictures. The bigger black mare is my trainers 6yr old barrel mare pistol aalll AQHA race bred and faster then hell haha. The little black pony is her sons mini cinch. The last palomino is chromes twin ranger, he is my trainer show/roper gelding I believe he is also AQHA and has the leg problems to boot definitely a mans horse haha.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

He's very handsome! Congratulations!
He's lucky for being in your care!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you  I can't wait to really get him going and opened up. He is very hesitant and takes a lot of pushing to get out of a walk anywhere but on the trail. He seems moat comfortable there.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

he is really handsom so glad you saved him! i love palominos!♥  good luck with him, lovely boy you got there


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

i love his name to


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks haha it pretty much just popped he was being called Marley. The lady that i bought him from said he didnt even have a name or atleast that was told. 

Worked with him some today he has a habit of when lunging if something gets close to his butt he fires or spins towards me and does a small rear proceeding to back up and not want to go forward in the circle again. So did a little desensitization and a couple more rounds both ways and called it good since I had to leave to ride for the guy im working for now. So tomorrow will be his 3rd ride and trail ride with me.?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Chromes first time being let out with everyone. While we were out doing pens we to decided to see how it'd go. So we let out the other 2 geldings first a little squealing but they did good. We then let the mares out he is good with the pali mare shot gun but pistol is protective of her and was in heat so she was beating on everyone but both geldings up. Thank god my guy just kinda did his own thing. Every once in awhile he'd try to get into the crowd but either classy or pistol would get after him so he just kind of observed everyone lol. Also made friends with cinch the mini.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well last Wednesday we had a bit of a jerk moment. We had an awesome trail ride butwhen we got back he wouldn't let me take his bridle off and was dangerously throwing his head around. He does this when you go to slide th bridle off touching the opposite of his messed up ear so i know it's not a pain thing. Also when i out the halter on and i tug the crown strap over to tighten it (rope halter so no sharp metal) and it touches the opposite ear he pulls back and throws his head sideways. Well I was in a rush to get to an eye appointment so after awhile of fighting to get the bridle off he then wouldn't let me put his later on and took off 3 times needless to say i was beyond frustrated with him so went caught him again and calmly as possible got the halter on put him away and decided to deal with it another day. Well Friday it poured Saturday was windy and sunday i finally made it out. Worked on moving over with just a touch of my knuckle to his side then worked on putting on and taking off the halter finally got him to quit jerking away from me and called it quits. Groomed him up as he is shedding pretty bad supposed to hit the 80s this week then next week back down to 60s -_-. So possibly tomorrow or Wednesday I will be back out to do more arena work as that is his weakest point.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He is a stunner! Don't give up what a gorgeous guy you got! Goodluck with him, hope it all works out


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont plan to give up on him. He is smart, only took 5 mins to get the concept of stepping over, moving his hind quarters by just a light touch. He just has a few quirks, he is a lover.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So yesterday I finally got out to ride him again. This is the first day that I had ridden him and actually asked him to work. So found out that he actually is not hesitant about forward movement and actually is quite forward. He has a very floaty trot that feels weird compared to the horses I've ridden but ground covering for sure. He picks up both leads without a second thought and has an oh my god amazing canter. He is fighty about giving to the bit on his right side but towards the end was giving nicely and even giving me a nice little step over when asked. Well after I got off I had the whip I brought with just in case in my hand (neutral position facing downwards) and he flipped out ran backwards yanking the reins from my hand breaking both the clips in the process of running off. Well I went and caught him and walked back to pick up my crop and he did it again. So repeat caught him and ended up just sticking the crop on my saddle and walking him back as he very nearly pulled my shoulder out of the socket and twisted my knee. After that he was completely fine again. So walked back to the trailer tied him up ( no setting back there) and rubbed the whip all over him till he dropped his head and relaxed. Then untacked and since it was mid 80s and he was dripping head to toe in sweat he got a bath. He did very well even found out he likes to drink from the spray nozel. 

Today we were going to ride but it was way hotter then expected so instead we let all the horses out to play in the back arena. Chrome got along much better with everyone and even had his twin ranger protecting him from the witchy mare pistol (highly hormonal and protective of the other pally mare shot gun who love chrome) and made friends with the lead mare classy. We ended up having to remove pistol as she kicked all three geldings and was becoming overly violent and going after the lead mare who is my trainers back up barrel mare. I will post photos sometime tonight when my phone decides to cooperate and let me download them.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

here we go the little pony is cinchy and he loves her. She loves to try and help while I'm in the feed shed lol


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is too cute, the pony .. going for the goodies.. Chrome looks like he is going to be a nice horse, sounds like some one used the crop one time to many with him . its good that you got him to calm down. Hope your shoulder and knee are okay.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup that pony is a charachter she was used in a petting zoo so she is sooo friendly if she is let out and we are out by the big horses she will come up and poke your legs with her muzzle. The first time she did it she about gave me a heart attack as I was leaning and almost fell over haha. 

Ya I wish there was a way to know what happened with him. He has no problem when its in my hand and I'm riding or when I have it in my hand and go to get on. He is great lunging until I go to switch directions and then he gets all weird. We right now are connecting it with his ears as thats the only thing we can think of that would cause him to act the way he does. Between being ear twitched and having pus and gunk cleaned from the oppopsite ear daily, possiby beaten and being young all with questionable methods and background well he isn't too bad. He still loves people and even in a group of hot headed horses running ragged I can walk out and right up to him with no problems. He definitely isn't being allowed to bully or walk all over us though, he was seemingly babied as he likes to be right up on top of you and tries to use his body weight to push you around, he also had a slight nipping problem that we got rid of real quick.

Ill be fine nothing a little rest won't fix :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well looks like chrome still has something in that darn ear. He is an awesome ride but his ear is still needing to be squeezed out daily. Sooo another vet call is in order. The guy will be coming out on Wednesday and I wish wr had better closer equine vets cause I am not very impressed with this guy already. Had this really been an abscess it would have cleared up with us doing everything he told us. However he didnt listen about our worry that there was something lodged. We'll see.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Update on him. Well he is still oozing -_- we are thinking he has an ear tooth possibly however it I way smaller then it initially was. He also had front shoes out on because he was looking super off but upon our farrier testing him ( hoof testers, checked make sure he wasn't out anywhere and watching him move) we think he began to founder at his old home and is tender footed in front. So we are going to start out with basic front shoes and see if that helps and go from there. After we out them on he looked way more comfortable already so hoping it works .


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

>


May I have some more sir...HA!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha she is so cute if she wants out she will bucker and nose bump we gate. At 20 she still has quite the attitude though especially if tied she rears an paw and is a total brat but she works for the boys till they are confident enough with the big guys, slowly getting there haha.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you checked his bad eye for sight problems? He is uber adorable. I just LOOOOVE a blonde horse!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes we have. The vet said he didn't think he was or would be blind/impaired however I have noticed he will tilt his head funny to see me and likes to keep me on his right 'good' side. He lets me do whatever I want he just at times will jump or turn his head funny. He really is a great guy for being 4 and having been through so much so early. He was great for being his first time (that we know of) having shoes put on.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i was just asking as maybe a reason for the head sensitivity. Im glad he has a new horsey momma who cares so much for him. Lucky poneh!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh I understand haha. He was checked for hearing and sight when I first looked at him. We initially thought it would be a simple fox but not so much. 4 months in and it still hasn't gone away, it's gotten smaller but still oozing. He is great but I really need to get him healed so I can move him on to a new home and get my barrel horse. He was more of a rescue even though I wanted something completely different I just couldn't leave him there. My farrier and trainer have been amazing I just wish we had better equine vets here , mine is decent but nothing special besides being easy on the eyes haha. 

ETA: he had a second surgery on the ear to clear it out about 2 months ago it seemed to be clearing up nicely but after a month he started ripping his fly mask off I think itching it and re opening it. Not really sure, going to give it a few more weeks but I may have to borrow a trailer and haul him to the vet and have him fully put under and sliced open to see what is causing it to not heal.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Well in that case too bad they are so expensive, Id have him out all the time.
"Oh im sure he was walking funny this morning, Doc, Honest!" haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha oh I know! They are the cheapest and his first visit still cost me close to $200. My $800 horse has turned into a $1200 horse but as log as he is feeling better ill do it. They are 2 hours away and come to town every other Wednesday but our local equine vet wanted $100 just to drive 5 mins up the road and take a look at his ear that wasn't a full vet check, sleepy drugs or surgery just to come out, I decided to go with the out of town guys haha.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*My dream has always been to have a golden palomino*. *Lucky you.*


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He isn't very bright actually but I've always had a soft spot for palominos also. I really want a black or even a bay roan my next horse will probably Ed up being a sorrel or grey though haha .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well he was way more comfortable today not limping and even wanted to keep trotting when I lunged him to check.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Picture of his no footies


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry his feet are sideways don't know why it does that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my first time reading this thread. Just wanted to say that Chrome is beautiful!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you he is quite cute .


----------

